# MOD Brushless?



## Raptor_MS (May 18, 2005)

Which brushless motor would be the closet to running OPEN MOD in a pancar oval?

I heard the 4300 is "almost" as fast as 19T, and I seen that the 5800 is "alittle" faster than 19T but not as fast as OPEN MOD.

Kenny


----------



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

From Novak the 4.5 is the fastest currently. I believe a 3.5 is on the way. Not sure about LRP, anyone try a 5 star?


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

I have run the 4 star with guys running 6, 7 and 8 turn motors. And I was right there with them, I finished 1st with 58 laps in 5 min using Reedy Real Time 3700's. This was at Hot Rod Hobbies in Saugus, CA. Will be running this weekend in Camarillo, CA adn will let you know how that goes. The 4 Start is a 5.5t and it was great but when the 5 star is released which will be a 4.5t, I will have to try it!


----------

